# Looking to rescue? Over 100 rats in need of a good home! (Rattie Tattie Rescue)



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

i thought id just let the forum members know that if you are looking to adopt and are wanting to give a rattie in need a new lease on life, well Rattie tattie rescue in Cincinnati OH just took on over 100 rats from a hoarding case in dayton. i'll be adopting one of these guys once we get our funds saved up for a new cage and vet bills and what not. heres a link to the site :
http://www.rattietattierescue.com/


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Someone else already made a thread about this, I think there are a few on here who are also adopting some. I would, but then I decided to try and foster for a local rescue instead 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Awww that's a shame! Hope these rats find some homes! Sucks I live far away!


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

I wasn't aware of the other thread :I whoops >.< I just thought if get the word out and help out the rescue  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I'd rather see it posted twice than not at all  it's great you are adopting!


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Unfortuantly it might be a while before I can adopt. But hey , id rather not rush into it :3 if there are still a few of these guys left id be happy to adopt one. If they all get rehomed, that's AWESOME! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

I know most of the females are pregnant or had babies so there are tons of them. Really cute too. I'm at 9 rats so I don't feel like I can take in anymore. They have transport trains going quite a ways away so even if you don't live in Ohio you can maybe coordinate to get a Rattie or two


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

i was going to mention the trains and totally forgot! Im going to adopt one myself once i get my bigger cage! ive got my eyes on a baby named badger, but if he finds a home i'll just find another cutie c:


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Tiffisme, not too many have been placed compared to the number rescued. I believe it is close to 116 rescued, over 120 born since then, and another 50 found in the home on a recheck -- many are still pregnant and yet to give birth. Many of the babies born recently won't be going home until September, so there is still time. I'm sure you're on the facebook seeing the pinkies after pinkies. If you are close, waiting for the pinkies should be a great plan but for those further out the trains are obviously time-sensitive. Last I checked we are training north, south, and west but not too many going east to new england.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Nanashi, do you know of they have considered espaying? I know it isn't exactly a popular option, but with all those little rats looking for home I can't picture having more babies. It might be too late for that. I don't know. Just a thought.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The problem with e spaying is having the funds. I know they are partnered with a local vet for cheap spays ($50/rat I think) but times 20 (the lowest known pregnant count), thats $1000 right there and woefully, there are several rats who need vet care quicker for infections, wounds, etc. 
Plus, e-spaying has a very short window. You can't espay a rat in the second/third week, which is about when they start to show. If they assumed all females over 5wks were pregnant, that would be over $3000.


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

I live in Cincinnati, so im right there  so I think we will be waiting on the pinkies to grow.  unless we fall inlove with an older buck. We won't know until we see them in person


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Are you attending the adopt-a-thon ?


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

I would love to but I don't know the details of it. I'd have to talk to the fiancé, he's my transportation


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1446958248914099/


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info! Unfortuantly, because it's so soon we can't make it  gas is sort if tight this week. Like I said, we will be adopting from the rescue in the near future once the funds are a little better  I wouldn't want to bring a little guy home and not provide properly for him c: we want to be able to give out future adoption the best cage, and toys we can get  I hope that's alright  I just don't want to rush into it, you know?


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

In all honesty, i hope that all of the rats are adopted out to good homes before i even get to. why you might ask? well the sooner these guys get into loving, amazing homes the better. my dream is that there are no more rats for me to adopt by the time i have the funds. Realistically, i know there will be alot of little ones needing homes though.


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

Just offered to take a few of these babies into my rescue, they are arranging a train to get them to northern Michigan where I'll pick them up. So excited!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

KayePaye, this makes me so excited and a little bit like I need to dance. Officially, that means we can say THIS RESCUE IS INTERNATIONAL?!


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Well I should be starting a new job soon so I've decided to take in 2 little girls  I've named them Athena and Artemis


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> KayePaye, this makes me so excited and a little bit like I need to dance. Officially, that means we can say THIS RESCUE IS INTERNATIONAL?!


That it is!!!

I'm not sure how many I'm taking in yet, but I've told them I can take up to 12, so we'll see!
Sent them copies of my adoption applications and contracts so they know I'm not a fraud haha.

I am SO excited to be able to help! I'll have to travel a bit depending on how close they can get them, but that shouldn't be a problem at all!

They will be official Canadian ratties as soon as they get here! I'll keep everyone posted, just waiting for a date that they'll be heading up this way!


----------

